# Topics > Robotics > Care robotics >  Stevie, care robot, Robotics and Innovation Lab, Trinity College Dublin, The University of Dublin, Dublin, Ireland

## Airicist

Developer - Robotics and Innovation Lab

----------


## Airicist

S4 Appliances

Published on Nov 17, 2017

----------


## Airicist

S6 Temperature

Published on Nov 17, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "We built a robot care assistant for elderly people – here’s how it works"

by Conor McGinn
November 21, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "The robot that could revolutionise home care for elderly people"

November 22, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Meet Stevie II - Ireland's first AI robot designed to help care for older people

Published on May 15, 2019




> IRELAND'S FIRST 'SOCIALLY assistive' robot made an appearance in the Science Gallery in Dublin today.

----------

